# candle mold



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

I ordered a polyurethane mold from a catalog, but no directions came with it. The cylinder has a short slit in one side. Do I continue this cut down one side only, or do I need to cut the mold in two in order to release the candle? I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Most of my poly molds have just a small slit. Just enough of an openning to grab the candle and pull it out.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I normally continue the slit half way down the mold (or a little more). I then wrap the mold with a rubber band or two to hold it together properly while I pour the wax. The length of the slit I use depends on the complexity of the candle that I am pouring (more complex = longer slit). Some complex candles are a might bit difficult to remove without damage if the slit isn't long enough.


----------



## Rick H (Jan 8, 2004)

Margot, I find that the molds are split just enough so that you can remove the candle once it is hard. If your mold is a candleflex mold it is good quality and needs no more adjusting. One trick is to only pour the candle when the wax is just above the hardening point. This way the wax usually pulls away from the mold as it hardens making it much easier to remove. You can gauge this by watching for the wax to start to set around the edge of the melting pot once you turn the heat off. Another trick is to lightly spray the inside of the mold with silicone spray, usually available at automotive shops.


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks for all your help. I did not cut the mold any further. I did spray it lightly with cooking oil spray, and the candles came out easily. They're terrific!


----------

